# Advice on moving to Bangkok



## Emio

Hi

I will be moving to Bangkok early in 2016 from Hong Kong - originally from Sydney. My office will be near Chong Nonsi BTS. 

I'm a mid 30's guy who will be moving on my own and wanted to seek advice or guidance on where I can continue my research on a few topic areas:
* areas to live in Bangkok. Coming from Hong Kong rents seems more reasonable but can't be sure on quality. Something 2 bedrooms with a bit of outdoor space
* any banks that are a bit more expat friendly to deal with to ease the process
* any gym/fitness clubs that could be recommended
* any places where there might be accessibility to tennis courts - something I have missed a lot living in Hong Kong for the last few years
* is there a place to learn some Thai that would be recommended - or do you just pick it up as you go
* is there any value in having a car given the cost of transportation in Bangkok 
* with anything are there any pitfalls to try to avoid or be ready for

Apologies for the length of the post - couldn't find anything that totally fit the above in the forums from my search of recent posts. 

Thanks


----------



## crismos

*response*

No value to have a car in Bangkok. Too much traffic. You can easily rent a car if you need to visit the countryside.


----------



## Ptp.unha

It depends whether you want to live close to your office or you don't mind catching the skytrain every morning. The traffic in Bangkok is a pain, seriously, so the skytrain iwould be a preferred choice of transportation. 

There are many fitnessese throughout Bangkok, so it depends where you live and find the closest one. 

The popular location is around ekamai or thonglor (about 10 stations from chong nonsi) 

<Snip>

Tom


----------



## amitom

I have a plan to move from New York to Bangkok. Anyone suggested me that which area is best in rental apartments of cheap rent price? I want to move for the full 1 year. It's important for me, I am waiting to cool and informative replies. Please tell me about it question.


----------



## karstenaichholz

Areas to live: 
Surawong Road / Si Phraya Road (cheap, good condos, walking distance to Chong Nonsi). I lived around there last year and liked it. Need recommendations for specific places?

Banks:
Bangkok Bank head office on Silom Road is the most foreigner friendly. Can post a link to how to best deal with them if you like.

Gym:
Ascott is walking distance from Chong Nonsi and offers great deals, especially for weekend memberships.

Car:
Not really, especially not in that area.





Emio said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be moving to Bangkok early in 2016 from Hong Kong - originally from Sydney. My office will be near Chong Nonsi BTS.
> 
> I'm a mid 30's guy who will be moving on my own and wanted to seek advice or guidance on where I can continue my research on a few topic areas:
> * areas to live in Bangkok. Coming from Hong Kong rents seems more reasonable but can't be sure on quality. Something 2 bedrooms with a bit of outdoor space
> * any banks that are a bit more expat friendly to deal with to ease the process
> * any gym/fitness clubs that could be recommended
> * any places where there might be accessibility to tennis courts - something I have missed a lot living in Hong Kong for the last few years
> * is there a place to learn some Thai that would be recommended - or do you just pick it up as you go
> * is there any value in having a car given the cost of transportation in Bangkok
> * with anything are there any pitfalls to try to avoid or be ready for
> 
> Apologies for the length of the post - couldn't find anything that totally fit the above in the forums from my search of recent posts.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tomasthailand

amitom said:


> I have a plan to move from New York to Bangkok. Anyone suggested me that which area is best in rental apartments of cheap rent price? I want to move for the full 1 year. It's important for me, I am waiting to cool and informative replies. Please tell me about it question.



Find many rental room near Bang Chak MRT (E10) is good for cheaper life. Near main BKK Airport. I grew up here. Good Luck.

I live here, Bangkok.


----------

